# (CO) AKC/UKC Yellow Labrador Retriever Stud



## dakotamagic (Sep 23, 2010)

Registered Name: Dakota Magic CDX
DOB: 08/17/2004
AKC NO. SR19784203
UKC NO. R190-587
OFA Hips GOOD – LR-168765G33M-NOPI
CERF NORMAL - tested on 3/11/2010

Dakota has his open Obedience (CDX) title and his Canine Good Citizen (CGC) certification. He is also started in Agility and Rally and is a therapy dog. Currently, Dakota competes in DockDogs and is jumping 18'10" from a dock into water after a retrieving dummy. He just earned his Senior Big Air title for DockDogs 9/18/2010. This boy can do it all!

Dakota is an amazing retriever. He will retrieve anything you throw or drop for him, and he absolutely loves the water. The more water, the better! He is also a superior family dog. He loves to be around people. He will let kids climb on him, sit on him, and pull on any part of his body and he puts up no fuss at all. He can't be flustered. He is as "bombproof" as they come. He is very versatile; he will go out and work all day, but he is also content enough just to stay at home and relax.

Dakota is a gorgeous darker yellow. He gets comments on his lovely coat color often. He has brown eyes and black eye rims and a black nose. If you know your female's color genetics, you can take the guess work out of breeding! Dakota is homozygous yellow, so he can only produce yellow offspring. If bred to a black or chocolate female, you will get mostly yellows with a couple blacks or chocolates. When bred to a yellow, you will get 75 percent or more yellows dependent upon the female's color background.

Dakota has the brains, the talent, and the looks to make your next litter of pups amazing!

If you would like to meet Dakota, would like to see copies of his papers, are interested in using Dakota as a stud, have questions, or would like more pictures, please feel free to contact me via e-mail or by phone at 970-237-1787.

Dakota's stud fee has been set at $450, but I am highly willing to negotiate or trade his stud services to have my Black Lab pup hunt test trained.

I may also be interested in pick of the litter in exchange for Dakota's stud services depending on your female's background. For a small fee, I can have cooled or frozen semen sent to your location.

With every breeding, you will receive copies of Dakota's registration, four generation pedigree, Sire info, Dam info, health tests and titles so you can copy these and give them to puppy buyers and potential puppy buyers. These will be given to you in a sturdy three-ring binder inside page protectors.

Key words: Lab, Labrador, retriever, yellow, chocolate, black, puppy, puppies, stud, breed, male, mate, hunting, title, jump, dock, dogs, dockdogs, retrieve, bumper, dummy.


----------

